# 32 Ford Phaeton



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I tried to build this backyard style. This is the first time I have tried this type of build. I think it came out OK, but not a very detailed kit, but it does come with lots of parts to build different styles. Sorry about the usual blurry pics. I may have to quit buying models and buy a good camera. thanks for looking. Russell


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice, I love flatheads


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

try using the macro feature on your camera (if it has one) ! Its focusing behind the model.... on the fence.


----------

